

Ask HN: HN for non-programmers? - rgarcia

I recently got my girlfriend hooked on HN. She doesn't know how to program, though, so a good chunk of the content on HN is of no interest to her. The other half (non-technical articles+discussions) she thoroughly enjoys.<p>My question: is there a HN-like website for non-programmers? Something like HN without the clojure/node.js/etc. related articles.
======
anigbrowl
You/she might enjoy <http://www.metafilter.com>, which has a well-informed and
largely thoughtful community. If you want to post, there's a one-time fee of
$5.

~~~
runjake
Within 10 seconds of visiting metafilter for the first time, I ran into this
and similar comments:

 _They pulled it because at 0:58 in the video, you can briefly see Elmo's
clitoris. posted by Greg Nog to MetaFilter at Sep 23 at 6:35 AM_

So, like Reddit?

------
thinkalone
Well... reddit? <http://reddit.com>

~~~
rgarcia
I should have been clearer when I said "something like HN": something with a
good deal of intellectual curiosity, and something without dick/fart jokes.

Perhaps you can recommend a subreddit?

~~~
thinkalone
I almost added a disclaimer about choosing proper subreddits, but I wanted to
make sure you hadn't ruled out reddit for another reason. At the risk of
sounding all Eternal September-y, reddit quality has indeed suffered in all
main subreddits.

What topics interest your girlfriend? I'd be happy to provide subreddit
recommendations, or either of you are welcome to send me a PM at reddit -
<http://www.reddit.com/user/thinkalone/>

